# feelings on Rota Slipstream???



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

So, what are people's feeling on the subject of the ROTA Slipstream wheels on Nissans???

Yes, they are Spoon replicas, but they offer pretty good bang for your buck.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love them
if i had the $$
that would be my next wheel


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

for the price i love them... was looking at no less than four types of rotas for my sentra recently.

the look of slipstreams is very nice... not too flashy but far from a stock look for Nissans.

Now the Down Sides: (or up side depends on your opinion)

*all hear-say*

the paint is not of the highest quality. i hear they scratch and chip easy. but with colors like flat black, a quick spray from a can of flat black can fix any curb mark. try that on a set of crome dubs .

the wheels are "soft" so i hear. so they do flex a little on hard corners, but obviously not enough to matter. i have yet to read a thread where someone's rota cracked.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

infantspikes said:


> So, what are people's feeling on the subject of the ROTA Slipstream wheels on Nissans???
> 
> Yes, they are Spoon replicas, but they offer pretty good bang for your buck.


I was more hinting at the fact of putting HONDA replicas on a NISSAN.
Is it sin? heh


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

for the cost/ look/ weight not many people seem to mind that they are honda knock offs...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Rota's are good wheels fo rthe $$$ but they are not track wheels. I have personally owne da set of Rota Sub Zero's and I crcked one of the wheels with a very MINOR off track excursion. I have seen several other sets of cracked Rota's floating around. Like I said, great wheel for the street.


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Just as an FYI, you can kind of "get away with it" using the following logic:

Spoon wheels (SW388's) are made by Desmond for them in flat black.

Desmond makes the same wheels (Regamaster) in white, silver, and gunmetal.

Desmond wheels are not "honda specific" although you see them on honda's a lot due to the fact that they are popular FWD wheels, and Honda is the JDM king of FWD.

So unless you get the flat black you could in theory "get away with it". Or just argue that they are replica's and you dont really care who made the original.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you wana see how they will look look at this car.......= HOTNESS!


----------

